

Top Blender Artworks from 2012 – open source 3D renderer - misleading_name
http://www.blenderguru.com/top-20-blender-artworks-from-2012/

======
quantumstate
Blender is primarily a 3D modelling tool. It does come with two renderers
though (Blender internal and Cycles).

~~~
misleading_name
I hadn't known about it previously. Looks like the core is Python, which seems
neat.

------
misleading_name
Mostly for animation, but good for stills too.

